
Asteroid spotted just hours before impact with Earth - wglb
https://www.skymania.com/wp/asteroid-spotted-just-hours-before-impact-with-earth/
======
wglb
A youtube capture: [https://youtu.be/rnBvSNYy-EY](https://youtu.be/rnBvSNYy-
EY)

